# UK Cop trying to emigrate - help needed



## Hutch (Jun 13, 2008)

HI Canada, the wife is typing i apologise. We are looking to move to Canada, quite fancying Ontario or Alberta. I do not want to move without a job offer first, we have 2 young children to also consider. I know collegues previously who emigrated with a job offer before residency but on researching this doesn't appear to be the case. Are there any police officers out there who can help clarify this. Also any general advice on life in the force and general cost of living as the house prices look more than i first thought they would be?
Cheers Hutch


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Hutch said:


> HI Canada, the wife is typing i apologise. We are looking to move to Canada, quite fancying Ontario or Alberta. I do not want to move without a job offer first, we have 2 young children to also consider. I know collegues previously who emigrated with a job offer before residency but on researching this doesn't appear to be the case. Are there any police officers out there who can help clarify this. Also any general advice on life in the force and general cost of living as the house prices look more than i first thought they would be?
> Cheers Hutch


 My grand-daughter is a police officer for Halton/Peel region in southern Ontario , she is content in her job and the pay is adequate .
Housing costs will vary a great deal dependant on where you settle , check towns such as Cayuga as opposed to similar housing in Toronto or Burlington , this will give you an idea of the wide difference that can be found in initial cost . One thing to put into the equation is the yearly taxes etc , these are the 'Extra ' costs that take away from disposable cash on a daily basis 
Go back in previous threads , there was a lot of discussion on exactly what you are intending to do . Colin


----------



## Hutch (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers colin, there is so much info out there it is easy to get lost in it all. Was your granddaughter a UK cop before moving out? If so, did she become a Canadian resident before applying to the force? It appears to me that most of the police forces in Canada require you to be a resident before you can apply. This is obviously a problem as I have no intention of moving a young family accross the water if I don't have a job offer first. It appears to be a catch 22.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*UK cop*



Hutch said:


> Cheers colin, there is so much info out there it is easy to get lost in it all. Was your granddaughter a UK cop before moving out? If so, did she become a Canadian resident before applying to the force? It appears to me that most of the police forces in Canada require you to be a resident before you can apply. This is obviously a problem as I have no intention of moving a young family accross the water if I don't have a job offer first. It appears to be a catch 22.


 Hi Hutch,how is Starsky doing these days? LOL
We emigrated when our children were young to give them a better chance in life , so yes , she was a resident . You could go into 'halton/peel police canada' , click on the map for Ontario where you will find a list of the regional police , they give e-mail addresses , so you can e-mail direct with your enquiry listing details of service etc and also give the reason you contacted them direct . Give them a boost by saying they came well recommended by the grand-father of one of thier serving officers , never hurts to be nice 
Good luck , Colin .


----------



## Hutch (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks again,
Yeah, you know old Starsky, doing fine (actually little does she know but that is the reference to my wife when I'm at work. Don't think she'd be best pleased if she knew!). I'll try some of that direct e-mailing I think.
Neil.


----------



## ksharpe (Jun 28, 2008)

If I were you I would contact both the Edmonton Police Service and the Calgary Police Service (both cities in Alberta). I know Calgary has been hiring a few cops from the UK and Edmonton would likely be in the same boat.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Hutch,click on calgary police , they have a full websight full of information,pay-scales etc.good hunting,or should that be'Job-nabbing'? Colin.


----------

